# Shotgun to Double Rifle Conversion



## Jriley (Jun 21, 2007)

I really want a double rifle in the next couple of years in the worst way. However, I don't want to pay the equivalent of a new car or house. I've heard that people have successfully sleeved the barrels of older SXS shotguns to shoot the old British nitro calibers. Has anyone every done this or know anyone who has?


----------



## GAR (Jun 21, 2007)

*2X rifle*

You may want to check this one out for a little information:


http://bundukipublishing.com/doublerifle.htm

GAR


----------



## Jriley (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks,

I guess I'll order the book and see what it says.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 22, 2007)

I've read about folks using the Stevens 311 for .45-70 double rifles.  Although not a premium shotgun the action is supposed  to be as stout as all getout.


----------



## Jriley (Jun 23, 2007)

I really want a .470 Nitro Express double. It doesn't have to be fancy, just servicable.


----------



## broncobob (Jun 23, 2007)

Try www.gunsamerica.com for Doubles. Sparten makes double rifles for Remington. Remington says that the .30/06 will take all the reload pressure you can throw at it. They don't make anything bigger than the .3006 in a double. If your going to build one your self I would use a box lock with the greener cross bolt tough and strong.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jun 26, 2007)

You are still going to pay big $ for a 470 NE conversion, if you can find a shotgun receiver/stock that can take the punishment of that big boy.  I read about someone who does conversions on one of the Browning SxS.


If your going to play the Nitro Express game (at $290.00 a box for ammo) I would go ahead and ante-up and get a real double rifle.

Check for a Merkel or Searcy (made in California) for a moderately priced new double, or used gun (especially for a hammer gun, as they tend to be much less costly than the hammerless type).


----------



## Jriley (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm familiar with Merkel and Searcy. 
I would handload my own ammo. That's still pretty expensive, but not $300 a box. I read that Searcy used to use shotgun frames years ago, so I know it can be done. I'm going to order and read the book before I go any further.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 26, 2007)

Valmet, which became Tikka, which is now owned by the Beretta conglomerate, made an O/U shotgun/rifle combo in a wide variety of calibers and configurations.  They aren't common, but they are not off the wall expensive either.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 26, 2007)

Robust Redhorse said:


> I read about someone who does conversions on one of the Browning SxS.



That's one of the reasons BSS prices have gone so high in recent years.  They are supposed to be very stout, and have become a favorite for double rifle conversions.

I think I'll keep my 20 gauge sporter as is and continue to hunt quail and doves with it.


----------



## gblrklr (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are a couple of sites that might give some information:
http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve?s=518103&ORIGINAL_REFERRER_URL=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.accuratereloading.com%2Feve
http://doublegunshop.com/forums/ubbthreads.php


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out Kamfeldcustom. Karls a super nice guy and does first rate work. I'd seen on his web site where he'd Built Double 45-70 of a Bounty hunter. Nice work.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jul 8, 2007)

It's www.Kampfeldcustom.com


----------

